#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  27 июня лекция Отога Ринпоче в Москве

## Ирэн

*27 июня 2010 г., Москва с 11.00 до 13.00
состоится заключительная лекция из цикла воскресных лекций по буддийской философии 

ГЕШЕ-ЛХАРАМБЫ ОТОГА РИНПОЧЕ ТЕНЗИНА ДАМЧОЯ 
На тему: «ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ»*

Геше-лхарамба Отог Ринпоче Тензин Дамчой - тибетский буддийский монах и философ, преподает буддийскую философию в одном из крупнейших буддийских монастырей-университетов Дрепунг Гоманг дацане (Индия). Одновременно Отог Ринпоче является секретарем ассоциации лам-перерожденцев Гоманг дацана.

В 1987 г. Его Святейшество Далай-лама признал его воплощением ламы-перерожденца Отога Ринпоче.
В 2006 г., Отог Ринпоче получил степень доктора буддийской философии (геше-лхарамба). В день его защиты, ранним утром, до восхода солнца, над главным храмом монастыря Гоманг появилась радуга, что свидетельствовало об особых духовных дарованиях Отога Ринпоче.
В 2007 г. Отог Ринпоче обучался в тантрическом монастыре Гьюмед, где также преподавал буддийскую философию в школе дацана. В настоящее время Отог Ринпоче является одним из наставников Дрепунг Гоманг дацана.
В 2009 г. Отог Ринпоче посетил Россию в составе делегации монахов, возводивших песочные мандалы во многих городах России.

Тема лекции 27 июня: "Дисциплина ума"


Место проведения: Музей имени Н.К.Рериха, Малый Знаменский пер., 3/5 (м.Кропоткинская)

Организаторы:
Межкультурный консультативно-оздоровительный центр "ТРАДИЦИИ МИРА"
Центр-музей имени Н.К.Рериха

Контакты: e-mail: tenagadalam@yandex.ru
тел.  +7 905 509 99 55,  +7 926 148 93 43        
Вход свободный

----------


## Zatsunen

Спасибо за информацию.
А какие функции возлагаются и какова деятельность "Ассоциации лам-перерожденцев
дацана Гоманг"?

----------


## Ирэн

Ассоциация обеспечивает связь монастыря с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, занимается издательством книг для монахов Дрепунг-Гоманга, оказывает помощь нуждающимся, присуждает поощрительные премии отличникам образования и т.д.

----------

Zatsunen (29.06.2010)

----------

